# 14 hp Kawasaki starting problem?



## chuckx (Oct 12, 2004)

Orginally I thought that I had a fuel pump problem but I have replace that as well as replacing the coil and still I am not able to start it. I am getting at least some spark from the plug but not sure how much? I thought the problem was the fuel pump and fixed that and then the coil and fixed that now what?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

well have u check the compression, spark, and maby do a leak down test


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

What Made You Think These Components Were At Fault. Did You Have Proper Test Equipment And Do The Basics Of Checking For Spark, Fuel And Air Leaks Or Did You Have An Armchair Mechanic Telling You How To Repair This Unit ?it Wont Start Or Wont Stay Running ?? Need More Info. Thanx


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

if its getting gas then it could be that the plug is bad or the coil gap ain't set right. the gap should be very close slip a dollar bill in between the coil until you have the gap at its closest but still can move the bill in between. the motor could be blowing out the spark because it ain't getting a strong spark. if all else fails use starting fluid/ether to start it.


----------



## chuckx (Oct 12, 2004)

*More info on 14 hp Kawasaki starting problem*

Here is the history on this problem. While idling the engine stops and will not start. When I check to see if it is getting gas I find no gas coming out of the tank into the gas line. After towing the mower to a different spot I recheck and now gas is flowing (the tank is full) but when I check on the other side of the fuel pump I get no gas. After blowing compressed air through all of the lines the gas begins to pump but will not start. It appears to be flooded. I let it sit for a couple of hours and restart it and it fires off and runs for a couple of minutes and dies again and will not restart. I then drain the gas from the tank and with a shop vac completely clean the inside of the tank and put fresh fuel in and still it will not start. I replace the fuel pump and it will still not start. Gas is flowing on both side of the fuel pump and when I check the plug it is wet and I smell gas so I now suspect the ignition. I would appear to be getting no spark at the plug (I see no spark nor to I feel it when I touch it and yes I am grounding it). I now suspect the coil and replace it (making sure it is gapped right). When I feel the plug now I do get a shock (but not as strong a shock as I think I should be getting) but still it will not start and it appears to be flooding again. I replace the plug--no help and yes I check the plugs gap? That brings me to now not having the slightest idea of the hell is going on--help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## speed75 (Sep 27, 2004)

if you have fire an its weak an you have replaced the coil. then i would check to see if the flywheel is cracked. becaused if the flywheel is crack it would draw the fire to the crack.


----------

